# Finally, A Gaited Horse Picture Contest!



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Best bareback photo









Best headshot


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's some of Baby Girl, my SSH. 

1.) Prettiest horse.











3.) Best action shot.










4.) Best parked out photo.










6.) Best head shot.











9.) Weirdest picture.

Baby Girl trying to eat my toes.


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

*This is Elvis, 5-gaited ASB.
*
*3.* Best Action Photo.









*4.* Best "Parking Out" Photo.










*6.* Best Horse Head Photo.









*8.*The Nicest Mane/Tail.
Sadly tail is not down, but his is super fluffy!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

MidsummerFable said:


> *This is Elvis, 5-gaited ASB.
> *
> *3.* Best Action Photo.
> 
> ...


Words cannot describe how beautiful your horse is!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Fable, where did you get that fabulous browband? What is the line running from what appears to be the belly band down to ankle strap? I've never seen a hook up like that and wondered it's purpose. Gorgeous horse.


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Fable, where did you get that fabulous browband? What is the line running from what appears to be the belly band down to ankle strap? I've never seen a hook up like that and wondered it's purpose. Gorgeous horse.


You can probably find the brow band on a website selling stuff for english horses (saddlebreds and arabians are key words to look up). The bridle is borrowed from another horse.

And the line would be stretchies. My trainer rigged it up, I think her theory behind it is that they're less likely to break, have more pull and a lot less likely to get stepped on when the horse is going (which kind of goes along with the less likely to break part). 
Elvis is such a fun horse to work, for sale if you want him


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Love Elvis, Fable - why do you have those boots on him though? Isnt he naturally gaited? (not aganist ungaited)


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Elvis has big lick boots on? I am assuming that is what they are...


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

double posted,.


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

sommsama09 said:


> Love Elvis, Fable - why do you have those boots on him though? Isnt he naturally gaited? (not aganist ungaited)


He is wearing splint boots and bell boots for protection. The stretchies are on to build more muscle-nothing "big licks" is on this horse. Nothing that he is wearing would help him to gait.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

The stretchers are resistance training. It builds muscle and encourages lift. They really don't do much other than build muscle for motion. I know people who use similar elastics in their own fitness programs. Some horses will pull them and some will not. It depends on the horse. The line to the girth is to keep the tubing from twisting and tangling and from getting caught in a shoe or stepped on.

Also, quarter boots protect the front heels from being hurt if he oversteps. They also protect him from stepping pn and pulling off a shoe. They are solely for protection, not action. Saddlebred people don't want to hurt their horses and can't if they want any motion at all 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

My mistake, though i truly thought it was big lick'ed. Sorry for confusion... I am VERY pleased to hear that he is not big lick'ed.. a shame for any horse especially one as imressivly beautiful as this horse, Elvis, is. I appologise for misunderstanding. TWH's have such kind hearts - I hope to own one oneday..


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Lovely picture everyone! Keep 'em coming -- I love seeing these!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

*1.* Prettiest Horse.









*2.* Best Bareback Photo. Havent got one on camera yet  

*3.* Best Action Photo.









*4.* Best "Parking Out" Photo.









*5.* Ugliest Horse Photo.









*6.* Best Horse Head Photo.









*7.* Most Energetic Buck/Rear. -this is the best i've got haha my mare isn't huge on wasting energy










*8.*The Nicest Mane/Tail.









*9.* Funniest/Weirdest Picture - she licks people like a puppy and shreds bags when she can









*10.* Most Beautiful Landscape Around the Horse.









Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/finally-gaited-horse-picture-contest-136776/#ixzz26GVuwoOe


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

best headshot:


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Stunning pictures! Anyone else? 


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

You all have gorgeous horses. I don't know what I'm gonna do! This is harder than I thought, lol.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok, here are the winners! Btw, I'm sorry I can't put up the winner's pics up like I said I would. I just realized I don't know how to quote more than one person at a time, or how to quote only a part of a post. So I'm just putting up who won what. 

Tianimalz won the Best Bareback Photo.

Brighteyes won the Prettiest Gaited Horse Photo and the Best Action Photo.

kstinson won a bunch! She submitted the most photos. :wink: She won the Best Parking Out, Ugliest Horse, Most Energetic Buck/Rear, Nicest Mane and Tail, Funniest Picture, and the Prettiest Landscape Photos.

MidsummerFable won the overall, best horse photo! And I already have the drawing done. Here it is:









Like it? I didn't draw the trees due to time constraints--it takes a looooong time to draw tree leaves, lol!


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

That's amazing! I love it, thank you so much!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Best action shot 
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/4308240e27edf60885c058a85bde7522_zpsc95d0493.jpg 

Ugliest/funniest 
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/74dcca1c7bbb367ecca76dd506353bc6_zps66d781e7.jpg

Weirdest/ugliest/action/funniest
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/09f7fb2c00a962e251743bce85bd1e80_zps1c3a53b5.jpg 

Here he is my SB Luca!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Btw, he IS gaited


----------

